# Massey-Harris 44 Special wide front



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

The retired father of a good friend has a Massey-Harris 44 Special that he hopes to find a wide front suspension for. It now has the (more common, I think) narrow front suspension. It is in fair condition otherwise, and he wants to restore it. Is there any place where we could find a wide front for reasonable money for him, or is this one of those cases where you just wait for one to appear out of the weeds, and hope you are the first to spot it?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Check around for some tractor salvage yards not too far away from you, you may be able to find one. Biggest trouble is, is that many others with a narrow front are also looking for a wide front for their tractor.


----------

